# Just a pic....



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of my saanen doe, Vicki looking off into the sunset.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how beautiful................   thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! I just love her!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: your welcome........ :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful sky!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's a great picture!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that would make a really pretty business card.
beth


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful Breath taken


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Neat pic!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW What a great picture.

Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a gorgeous picture - thank you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now that is a postcard perfect picture. You should use that on your business cards.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> that would make a really pretty business card.
> beth


 I agree..... it is that good....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely picture.


----------

